# Finished my Medieval Stocks



## FastEddie33 (Aug 16, 2013)

Took me all day, but got it done!!..I'm not a pro, so please don't be too harsh


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Impressive, I would not like to be your victim, heehee!


----------



## FastEddie33 (Aug 16, 2013)

LOL, thanks alot!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That turned out great! Nice job on the aging.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

fantastic job on that!!! 

Took you all day? You're killing me, FastEddie33. Would take me months to do that!


----------



## strynite (Jul 28, 2013)

Nice job on the stocks!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Whats to be harsh about? Looks damn good to me. Who is a pro here? Something to add with it...a guillotine. I have one in my haunt and the TOTs love it.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

You did a really fine job on those! Really nice aging on the woodl


----------



## FastEddie33 (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks alot for the kind words!!..I love the guillotine idea!!..I'm also building an electric chair, so we will see how that goes, then I will have to try that guillotine!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Very nice job with the ageing! Well done.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice work. Great aging with the paint too!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

great job! Nice weathering


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks awesome. My other half never has the guts to tryout my props.


----------



## FastEddie33 (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks alot guys!!..Its very encouraging to get good feedback!!..Cant wait to finish the electric chair and move on to something else!!
Thanks again!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Good looking Pillory (stocks are the ones for the feet). I aways get the two confused. So who will be in it for Halloween?


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That looks great Fast Eddie!
I'll have to build one for my wife. I'm assuming that is why you built yours according to the photo. That'll teach her for not making pie.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Nicely done! I need to make me one of them Women Catchers! What...? Oh ... my wife just informed me it's Stocks. And that I'll be sleeping on the couch tonight. *sigh* Well, anyway, it looks great!


----------



## phobophile (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice stocks...I'd invest in those! LOL. Great job!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Great job.


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Awesome job!


----------

